# Gheenoe homemade front and rear decks



## Jon (May 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member that's been looking to buy a gheenoe LT 25 for my first micro skiff. I'm trying to keep my budget to a minimum and thinking of getting a used classic and slowly upgrading the hull by removing the bench seating and customizing it by adding front and rear decks with some storage. My question is for anyone that's done something like this before, I've never done anything like this before but don't mind taking on a project. Is it worth it? Or should I just pay for a custom gheenoe with it all already installed? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

It's not hard, you can do it yourself. It's a great feeling when you are finished. Doing it yourself is not so much saving some money, it's the feeling you get when the job is complete. Search the site you will find a great deal of info. Post pictures, we love to see the progress and provide input.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

DIY Go for it ! There is enough reference info just on this awesome forum.


----------



## Robtattoo (May 10, 2018)

I'm doing the self same thing on a Classic right now & I can tell you, unless you already owned the boat or got it for a real steal, financially it's a bit of a wash.

The really good thing about doing it yourself is being able to change up your plans as you go & you'll know 100% how everything is bonded, configured & finished. I've built lots of custom things in the past (I was a fabricator & custom knife maker before I moved stateside) & I can tell you from many years experience: nothing beats the feeling of satisfaction that comes from doing something yourself.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2018)

Cu


Robtattoo said:


> I'm doing the self same thing on a Classic right now & I can tell you, unless you already owned the boat or got it for a real steal, financially it's a bit of a wash.
> 
> The really good thing about doing it yourself is being able to change up your plans as you go & you'll know 100% how everything is bonded, configured & finished. I've built lots of custom things in the past (I was a fabricator & custom knife maker before I moved stateside) & I can tell you from many years experience: nothing beats the feeling of satisfaction that comes from doing something yourself.


St


Robtattoo said:


> I'm doing the self same thing on a Classic right now & I can tell you, unless you already owned the boat or got it for a real steal, financially it's a bit of a wash.
> 
> The really good thing about doing it yourself is being able to change up your plans as you go & you'll know 100% how everything is bonded, configured & finished. I've built lots of custom things in the past (I was a fabricator & custom knife maker before I moved stateside) & I can tell you from many years experience: nothing beats the feeling of satisfaction that comes from doing something yourself.



Custom gheenoe will install front and rear decks with two hatches for an extra $1710. Do you really think it would cost about the same if I did it myself? I really thought I would save alot that way but like I said I've never done this before.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Go for it. If you used nice composite sheet, cloth, resin, wont cost you 500$ Even less with marine plywood.plasitc batches are 30$ on Amazon. Jigsaw and Grinder with a sanding wheel may be the only other real expense if you don’t have one. Gloves and long sleeves!


----------



## Robtattoo (May 10, 2018)

Welp, so far I'm $600+ into it & so far all I've replaced is the transom!
I bought a sheet of ½" Coosa, another of ½" Nidacore, 5 gallons of resin & tools. So far, I now know imma need another sheet of either Coosa or Divinycell, probably another 2-3 gallons of resin, more filler & a LOT more sanding discs (a month off work wouldn't hurt either!)
Then there's paint/gelcoat/bottom coating.....

All in & done, I'm budgeting around $1500 to put 2 raised decks & a flat center floor.


Jon said:


> Cu
> 
> St
> 
> ...


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Robtattoo said:


> Welp, so far I'm $600+ into it & so far all I've replaced is the transom!
> I bought a sheet of ½" Coosa, another of ½" Nidacore, 5 gallons of resin & tools. So far, I now know imma need another sheet of either Coosa or Divinycell, probably another 2-3 gallons of resin, more filler & a LOT more sanding discs (a month off work wouldn't hurt either!)
> Then there's paint/gelcoat/bottom coating.....
> 
> All in & done, I'm budgeting around $1500 to put 2 raised decks & a flat center floor.


Yikes! Where are you? Wonder if location affects the cost of these materials, and what thickness coosa, I am located in south Florida and purchasing some things wholesale, forgot about that.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

I’m in the middle of a floor replacement, custom front deck, and 2 rear storage lockers on a 19’ polar craft that is 7’ wide. Total materials cost including gel coat and consumables was $1,750. This is being done with poly resin but the core is nida and HD pvc foam. I’m not knocking coosa but I do think it is overpriced and out dated. I know there are better products out there for less $. JMHO.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

i did my jonboat deck in Coosa, had the choice to use the nidacore, wish i did especially since it comes pre glassed ready to go, only corners are more work to fill and through fitting must be suported more, went with coosa. Next deck will try Nidacore


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

I lay up my own panels too, saves some $. I am selective where I use the nida core also. I don’t do cabinetry style construction normally “fit and glass” I almost always use one off mold type construction so a simple fillet around the core and glass over it and it’s solid.


----------

